# Delmarva Peninsula



## christopher walrath (May 21, 2008)

Anyone around here?  I'm in Milton, Delaware.


----------



## spiffybeth (May 21, 2008)

central jersey


----------



## vonbonds (May 22, 2008)

I am in Bel Air, MD and my parents live in Smryna, DE.


----------



## christopher walrath (May 24, 2008)

My grandparents used to live in Marywood out by the old Safeway and CMart.  I love going up to the Rocks and Kilgore.  Nice to meetchall


----------



## christopher walrath (May 25, 2008)

So, any other locals out there?


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 4, 2008)

Man those storms were no joke tonight.  Lost power for a couple of hours.  Coulda been worse though.  Those tornado watches could have been warnings, huh.  Heard northern Va. got nailed.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 25, 2008)

vonbonds said:


> I am in Bel Air, MD and my parents live in Smryna, DE.


 
My friend lives in Bel Air. I'm up there several times a month some times.


----------



## Vdubradio (Aug 3, 2008)

Im in Bel Air/conowingo md


----------

